# Useless billy reminiscing on the good times had...#301



## bigelow (Apr 7, 2015)

How's that


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 7, 2015)

It'll do


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hopefully more good times to come.....Ima make one of these Billy adventures, one day


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 7, 2015)

Billy getting all sentimental


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 7, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Hopefully more good times to come.....Ima make one of these Billy adventures, one day



Me too. Never the right time for me


----------



## bigelow (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm still in the fence with the po po  


Btw jb the slaw u got on that taco looks great was just commenting.  I don't like a liquidy slaw you nailed it


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 7, 2015)

300 worth. Why not? A tear maybe in order.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 7, 2015)

I gotha get some sleep. Boys want to leave for the beach in the morning when the roosters start crowing


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 7, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Btw jb the slaw u got on that taco looks great was just commenting.  I don't like a liquidy slaw you nailed it


----------



## bigelow (Apr 7, 2015)

My wife is ok with me going to the kuurkey hunt so I may go to meet up with the crew but not sure if I will hunt.  I may just watch the fire


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 7, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I gotha get some sleep. Boys want to leave for the beach in the morning when the roosters start crowing



Hope you catch a bunch!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 7, 2015)

7 mag is a good dude  he hooked my wife up with a loaner when her traverse was in for recalls and other repair


----------



## mattech (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm oft ta bed.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 7, 2015)

bigelow said:


> My wife is ok with me going to the kuurkey hunt so I may go to meet up with the crew but not sure if I will hunt.  I may just watch the fire



If I went, I'd prolly try to get somebody to let me film a hunt.......think that'd make some good billy footage.  I'm not really interested in killin a turkey.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 7, 2015)

Can't wait to see some pics from them spring break Billys


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 7, 2015)

LAter MT.


----------



## mattech (Apr 7, 2015)

BTW, goot one bige


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mrs JB met 7mag when we were car shoppin', said he was a nice fella.  I didn't get to meet him cause I was fishin while she test drove.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 7, 2015)

I would just set up my decoys bout 25 yards away from camp and pretend to hunt


----------



## bigelow (Apr 7, 2015)

Nite minivan matt  de Yall in da am


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 7, 2015)

If it's not too far down there, I may drive down just to meet folks and say hey if I have time to get there.  Baseball season makes it tough, though.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 7, 2015)

nite yall got to see ma bigs ofta the airport tomorra


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 7, 2015)

Bo$$, if you the one in the Safari hat , you look like an old Hippie I had for a college prof at one time. But you sure don't act like one. And that feller with the bandaged left hand scares me some. He had to have a reason for it bein bandage up even though he is grinning. That is the dangerous kind cause they are left handed and will sucker punch you. The rest look like me, trustworthy to the nth degree.  Cept I am half French,.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 7, 2015)

LAter Bigs


----------



## bigelow (Apr 7, 2015)

Heard that jb  soccer, band, chorus, this that.... My wife is like super mom  I try and help out but work sucks


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 7, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Bo$$, if you the one in the Safari hat , you look like an old Hippie I had for a college prof at one time. But you sure don't act like one. And that feller with the bandaged left hand scares me some. He had to have a reason for it bein bandage up even though he is grinning. That is the dangerous kind cause they are left handed and will sucker punch you. The rest look like me, trustworthy to the nth degree.  Cept I am half French,.



Rumor has it he burnt his hand rescuing a tent from a fire......


----------



## bigelow (Apr 7, 2015)

Scraps half frenchie  nite peeps


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 7, 2015)

But, I don't know for sure, all I know is hear-say.......but, the hospital pics of the blister were just awful.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 7, 2015)

Posts vanishin'.......anyway, I'm out too.  Nite folks.  

7mag, hope you get into some fish!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2015)

sexhowasnfowtayfifeminnitz


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 7, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> If I went, I'd prolly try to get somebody to let me film a hunt.......think that'd make some good billy footage.  I'm not really interested in killin a turkey.


 I'd pluck a hen or a gobbler. And if there is a little jump across creek nearby , I'd catch us some pike. And help you tend the fire.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 7, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Scraps half frenchie  nite peeps


 Ain't sure about half but I got some on my mamma side I ain't real proud of.  Chittlins carn carney et al.  I Missed American Shad run but I am gonna get a cooter nester comin up the hill.  You can count on that.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 7, 2015)

Clemson Rangers want to jine in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

'Sup Scrapdog ??


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

Don't be a scare Clempson Ranger. I bin there along wit GA  Southern college, SC State Colledge , OC Tec, Wafford , Converse , Spartanburg Methodist when I was studyin war, SC State , U of ALabam-masters program when I had inklins of bein a rocket scientist. Where else?? Jine us!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

You dun skeert him off Scrap.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

Guess that was a RSVP , might take a while to check with the wife. He likely don't get the floppin part. But, then again, he night not be able to keep up. I sure can't.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

It don't scare me to lag some after all the leading I been doing after all these years.

Boss ain't even lookin for a protoget yet after all these years.  I was thinkin about offerin myself up to be the next cow counter but Ms KY will likely have a "not so fast" say.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

I got this crazy fox, a real grey fox, not no foxey woman dog gone it, that comes in the back yard with the light on and eats Scrapy's scraps. I can be washin dishes at the window not payin much attention and it eats plain old #2 yellow corn I got out there to keep the squirrels from diggin up my sweet corn in the gyarden. Anyway, if I look at it , it will take off, But if I sidewise glance at it over my reading glasses and keep on washing pots it stays right there. I can allways tell when deer are comin for it gets nervous.  I have loaded rock salt and # 8 in a shell or two for when the peas I just planted today get molested by them deer I am going to teach them a lesson or two,2,too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

Scrapdog is crazy like a fox..


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Scrapdog is crazy like a fox..


 Them deer and me Had an understandin. I guess it's time to re new the contract. If it bees a bedding area, look out ya'll might be getting more pea eating deer cross the River in GA .

I'll choot and holler "siccum" after 'em" .


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Rumor has it he burnt his hand rescuing a tent from a fire......


 Rescuwin a tent a from a far is like me rescuein a fellow surveyor from yellow jackets. Up close and personal ain't going to happen.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

I will shout encouragement from a far. "Run, Billy Run". an don't come dis way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

Kmac in da house !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

"Your best memories as a kid..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

fomohowas . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

Well I aint got much to say


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

Moanin Fuzz, gonna enjoy a few days off !!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

Hiya nut, I'm ready to head to da house !


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

Benben+?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey. I have some real good memories as a kid.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

How's the drive so far m7


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Mornin it's hump day.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 Verdana-Bold;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red255\green255\blue0;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
{\field{\*\fldinst{HYPERLINK "http://s707.photobucket.com/user/mattech21/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/image%202.jpg.html"}}{\fldrslt 
\f0\b\fs44 \cf2 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 }}}


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 8, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

That's weird. Tryed to post the billy family pic from last thread.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mornin' folks.  Live from the home office........glad to be away from the cube.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

Mornin. You goin to your club this weekend hils


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 8, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Mornin. You goin to your club this weekend hils



I am as of right now.  Work will be the deciding factor.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

morning ladies


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

LOL'n at childhood memories......


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm watchin the weather. That's why I bailed last weekend. Looks like showers and storms fri. Decent weather sat. and sun.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

Charleston copper is charged with murder


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

Mornaan!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Charleston copper is charged with murder



Makes one wonder how much of this stuff went on un-noticed before camera phones.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

I gots to ride to Tifton this morning for parts. Do I need to ride by the park and look for Billy?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cain't stop wuts coming.........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

Have a good time off Quack


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

LEt er burn.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I gots to ride to Tifton this morning for parts. Do I need to ride by the park and look for Billy?



Iffin you need electric parts, come by and see me


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iffin you need electric parts, come by and see me



Where? I get electric parts all the time! Even got an account at Lowe Electric!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

I've decided that cop in sc had good cause to shoot. 

I mean the guy was jogging away not running. He could have turned around at any point and came back.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank god the po po acted so quickly.


----------



## ccherry (Apr 8, 2015)

Good mornin fellas


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Ole teal shirt was joggin away for a reason. He was guilty of something.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Mornin cch


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

No way the popo was about to let him get to the gun he had hidden in the grassy knoll


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Where? I get electric parts all the time! Even got an account at Lowe Electric!!




We dont speak those words round here!!!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm so angry at myself. Last morning to hunt before the billy hunt and I didn't wake up.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> No way the popo was about to let him get to the gun he had hidden in the grassy knoll



In the political forum, there will be folks defending the shooting based on similar thoughts......cop had no way of knowing if the man was hiding a weapon.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm so angry at myself. Last morning to hunt before the billy hunt and I didn't wake up.



Ain't the Billy hunt next weekend?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm so angry at myself. Last morning to hunt before the billy hunt and I didn't wake up.



Don't feel bad Mattech. I haven't gotten up to go turkey huntin in years. I just keep oversleeping I guess!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes, not this weekend, but next, and I'll be busy this weekend.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sup..my peeps?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

Sup!! Homey!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

That's why I'm posting here and not there jb. 

The cop should be exonerated of all charges. He was feared of the teal shirt jogger


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey oops. Guess what day it is......?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey oops. Guess what day it is......?



Is it hump day... By chance?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> That's why I'm posting here and not there jb.



Prolly wise.  I don't hang out much down there anymore, just dabble from time to time........I get depressed if I read too many of those threads.


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey ooops1+


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey "k" why did U shoot that hen!!!! k says "well she was runnin from me"


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

I posted a thread a while back about do you trust the cops. 75% of the folks said they were good people, wouldn't harm a flea.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mattech is no longer ignoring me... Not sure how I feel about that


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

been super busy


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

workin mud to deaf


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

aint to happy bout it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

drive by


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

i guess i'm glad you're not dead; Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

whoever made the you have to wait so many seconds before your next post should be throat punched!!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

The sun is shining right now.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

thanks for the weather update


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 8, 2015)

Mernin', useless ones.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

I haven't posted in hera yet.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

Morning all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I just met Omen honkey.  he seems like good folks, Nice fella


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just met Omen honkey.  he seems like good folks, Nice fella



Well.. If you say so.. Still have a hard time trustin them honkeys


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Deer drive memories thread brings back some good memories for me......don't wanna derail fellas thread......


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

We used to do them at the end of every season... I loved them. Pew pew pew


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

When I was a young'n, between 12 - 14, Billy and the gang saw a huge buck once leaving a thicket in the middle of a field on a neighbor's property we did not have permission to hunt......so, it became an annual tradition for me to push that thicket for Billy, late season, of course, when we knew they wouldn't be there hunting.

Billy Killed a few does that way, and a yote, but that buck never was seen again.

Those were the good ol days.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

......hunters and land managers should be trusted to manage the resource as they see fit.  Even Billy.  Freedom, liberty, and the 'Murican way!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Billy got real mad at that huntin' neighbor when he found a stand a few feet from the property line facing away from his (Billy's) property......said it was too close.  Tore it down.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

m03+


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

The two deer in the deer drive memories thread look very similar.  Billy and one of his sons kilt big bucks a year apart.  It became a real debate between them over whose deer was bigger......I mean, they would put each other's deer down when the other wasn't around, and claim their deer was the biggest.  That son, who was a teenager at the time, 14 I think, quit hunting not too long after that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

What kinda connector is a hdm03 for ?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

Just got back from the pilgrimage to Tifton... Havin fun Huntin seems like a cool dude!! He just went on and on about HDM03 though... LOL


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry, I was trying to pawn him off on someone...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, I was trying to pawn him off on someone...



LOL... That's why I ran outta there!! Just kiddin, nice meetin ya maybe I can do some biznass with ya'll.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Just got back from the pilgrimage to Tifton... Havin fun Huntin seems like a cool dude!! He just went on and on about HDM03 though... LOL



yeah....the lil feller has a major crush on me


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

Floppin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> LOL... That's why I ran outta there!! Just kiddin, nice meetin ya maybe I can do some biznass with ya'll.



Nice meeting you also.  Come back any time.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

Away


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

Away flop^^^^


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Mattech is no longer ignoring me... Not sure how I feel about that



You should feel honored.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

Saw charleston mayor on tv this morn. He was defending the other 342 coppers they got. From what I saw on the video there was no reason to shoot that kid. I'm sure they charged the copper to stem any violence and to keep Al sharpton outta town but he deserves what he gits. Jmho


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

Wait this is the billy thread. Sorry I thought I was in the PF


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

I Saadi the same thing but opposite in the PF. They didn't like that


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I Saadi the same thing but opposite in the PF. They didn't like that



In the PF, just go on and on about how doomed the republic is, and say "let it burn" every once in a while.  They will like that.


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

The guy forgot to yell, hands up don't shoot. Its his fault, not the cops.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

down with whitey


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> The guy forgot to yell, hands up don't shoot. Its his fault, not the cops.



If not for the video, many on this forum would'a defended the shooting because the guy was a "thug" with outstanding warrants.

I'm not big on police shootin' folks as a lifetime achievement award.  

Crazy to think how many cops may have been called heros for doing similar things before there was enough cameras going around to catch it.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

band honkey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

and crackerdave


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

white devils


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Let it burn!!!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Wooooooooooooo!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> band honkey



Why me 03???


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Why me 03???



i don't like white people


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Billy wants to know what everyone is drinken this weekend watchen the Masters. tring to figger out where to start drinken.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i don't like white people



Ur girl friend is white, are you from india or sumpan?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Mid east terrious


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm thinken tekillya fer lunch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2015)

I just used my $50 gift certificate to Midwest Turkey calls. Bought:
4 packs of turkey targets( Kenny kilt all my others)
a beginners diaphragm call
chalk
and a hickory striker( to even out all my other hickory strikers)
total cost with shipping? $49.95!
How's that for burning a GC?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Budweiser at 3 & 4 &5 & 6 & 7&8


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds gud bammer, I'll call to the targets.. then choot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

All is gud on wut yall drinken Billy said.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i don't like white people



Me neither!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

White folks is the debil!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

waiting for bigs to chime in on all the white hate in here


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm white ya bunch of haters!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Why is everyone hating on the police 1 cop shoots a criminal and now all cops and whitey are evil.  Look at the statistics. I Am happy the majority of the police get to go home to their families.  

I support blue just saying


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm white ya bunch of haters!!!!!!!!!



Your mud colored!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Just got back from the pilgrimage to Tifton... Havin fun Huntin seems like a cool dude!! He just went on and on about HDM03 though... LOL



Ah, you met Nancy. I didnt know you liked coming to the Tifton Park too.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Why is everyone hating on the police 1 cop shoots a criminal and now all cops and whitey are evil.  Look at the statistics. I Am happy the majority of the police get to go home to their families.
> 
> I support blue just saying



I support Blue as well, I wouldn't have a job if it weren't for the criminals!! I see someone from just about every branch of law enforcement every day. FBI, GBI and ICE and of course the locals. My cell phone has all kinds of help me out of a jam phone numbers....


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Ah, you met Nancy. I didnt know you liked coming to the Tifton Park too.



It's really purty at Chrimas!!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Pm me those #'s Honkey  all I got is a mall cop and a bunch of rednecks


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Mud you winnin any races lately


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Your mud colored!!



yeah, hes kinda red faced he dranks


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Mud you winnin any races lately



If Mud racin is anything like dirt track racing was for me. Winning don't mean as much as not tearing anything up!!! That's makes for a good night!! Loading on the trailer under it's own power!!!=Awesome


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

He said his daddy upgraded his truck a while back and mud was having trouble keepin up


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cell phone cameras is taking all the fun away from LEO.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cain't plant no evidence no more......


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cain't say he was chargin' me no more......


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cain't make up some kind-a life and death struggle no more......


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

LEO's got it rough these days.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

You got your good Cops and you got your bad Cops.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

They sure do Jb  I still say it was justified though


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Things would be better if the good cops hated the bad cops as much as the rest of us do.  Instead the do this circle the wagons non-sense that makes it hard to tell the difference.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

They's a few good cops who are regular posters on here, and I hate this junk for them.  Just think their life would be easier if good cops were the first to call out the bad ones.  That would change things, a lot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

corey smith had a song bou the popo.. i cant post a video here tho..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> They's a few good cops who are regular posters on here, and I hate this junk for them.  Just think their life would be easier if good cops were the first to call out the bad ones.  That would change things, a lot.



agreed.  but you have that whole mentality of watching ech others back reguardless


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

quote flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Howdy Bo$$


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

bigs, are you drankin this morning?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm getting a blue light bulb for my porch light tonight


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Bigs = Friend to the popo


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

No I'm workin  can't you tell


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> corey smith had a song bou the popo.. i cant post a video here tho..



He's a hometown kid up here in Jefferson. That song speaks the truth about the way Jefferson cops are.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> That song speaks the truth about the way Jefferson cops are.



Run for sherriff and fix things like that dude in that movie.....


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Far 'em all, start over with some good guys.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> He's a hometown kid up here in Jefferson. That song speaks the truth about the way Jefferson cops are.



I liked alot of his music.  Dont think he got the recognition he deserved.  Just my opinion tho


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

You werkin TP


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

TPfor sharruff


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

PAulding County cops were a joke when I was growing up.  Much more better now since a few sherriff changes.......


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

I've had a few run-ins with da popo that left me feeling a little different towards them. I do envy their job though. Just get to go around bullying people for money. I have a hard enough time getting money that folks rightfully owe me, it'd be soooo cool just to watch folks and when they do something wrong just take their money.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> They's a few good cops who are regular posters on here, and I hate this junk for them.  Just think their life would be easier if good cops were the first to call out the bad ones.  That would change things, a lot.



I agree JB, but I think it is a tough decision for one Cop turning on another one. If he doesn't get support from the top, he has to go back out there putting his self in  life threatening situations, not knowing who has his back.

I think it all goes back to how the Dept is run.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

See.....you'd be a great sharuff


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I liked alot of his music.  Dont think he got the recognition he deserved.  Just my opinion tho



I like the dude. His live stuff is awesome. He's like many that don't cow down and sing the popular stuff, they just kinda hang by the wayside.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Why is everyone hating on the police 1 cop shoots a criminal and now all cops and whitey are evil.  Look at the statistics. I Am happy the majority of the police get to go home to their families.
> 
> I support blue just saying


i agree



bigelow said:


> Mud you winnin any races lately


Sadly i havnt even run this year, and its going to be a while before i do



T.P. said:


> He's a hometown kid up here in Jefferson. That song speaks the truth about the way Jefferson cops are.


I"ll check it out.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Popo stolt TPs money when he did something wrong  

What u do?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> You werkin TP



Not today, I just got back from taking t.p. to the docky office. She got bad allergies.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I think it all goes back to how the Dept is run.



I agree.  That was the problem here in my county for many years.  It was a total joke.  

Some folks just ort not get a badge and a gun......lotsa those folks seemed to get jobs here.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Popo stolt TPs money when he did something wrong
> 
> What u do?



They let me down the two times I called them for help. My office was broke into twice. The first time I told them who did it and they still did nothing. The second time the first thing the did was ask for my ID and then ran my name. I looked at them and said.... "really"! Then I told them to leave.

I won't call them again.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah some cops are bigger idiots than you think. 

They have a misguided sense of superiority.  That always kills me


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> They let me down the two times I called them for help. My office was broke into twice. The first time I told them who did it and they still did nothing. The second time the first thing the did was ask for my ID and then ran my name. I looked at them and said.... "really"! Then I told them to leave.
> 
> I won't call them again.



That sucks, theres some here that couldnt catch a bad guy if he/she was givin to them in a happymeal box.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

flp


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

This is one of the few that is postable here.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> They let me down the two times I called them for help. My office was broke into twice. The first time I told them who did it and they still did nothing. The second time the first thing the did was ask for my ID and then ran my name. I looked at them and said.... "really"! Then I told them to leave.
> 
> I won't call them again.



I had to call local leo for some vandalism once.  The detective called me a few days later and asked me if I knew who did it.  I said I did not but saw them and that's why I called her.  She closed the case. 

The property was right behind the high school, in the middle of the day......all she had to do was find out who was not in class at the time of the incident, and match that list to the description of the perps she was given.  She said she could not and would not do that.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Useless


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> They let me down the two times I called them for help. My office was broke into twice. The first time I told them who did it and they still did nothing. The second time the first thing the did was ask for my ID and then ran my name. I looked at them and said.... "really"! Then I told them to leave.
> 
> I won't call them again.



The still think you had something to do with that incident out on Washgun Rd. several years ago.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Lazy and useless


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

All p-nut farmers are gud farmers.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Took the young'ns to McD's for lunch.  That "Call me Maybe" song was n the radio......now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

We aint stayed on one topic that long sine Basham lost his thumbs working on his lawnmower.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

Then there was the time I was picking up the kids at school and the officer was standing in the road and I went around him on what he said was the wrong side. I cussed him like a yard dog for upsetting the kids. He apologized to them and me. He was way out of line.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The still think you had something to do with that incident out on Washgun Rd. several years ago.



& haven Billy as his left hand man don't help either.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

I just met you


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

And the straw that broke the camels back was a few years ago a female cop walked into the office and frantically asked could she use our bathroom.

I said "I guess"?  She stayed and stayed and stayed. Me and the other guys were just looking at each other while she was in there. Blew our dang office up. It stunk for two weeks.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

This is crazy


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm gonna stop by her house one day and do the same thing.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

One time I got pulled over for speeding I asked the cop what about the people speeding in front of me.  He said I can't catch them all  

I asked do you ever fish?  He said yup" I asked if ever throw any back?  He gave my license back and said have a nice day


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

They werkin me too hard.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Donuts from krispy Cream get me to. T P


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolin at TP's dirty cop!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

It was just weird, benben.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

I pulled a cop over with flashers, asked him his badge #. Got it then drove off...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

white cops are the devil


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey Bigs here is a partial list of OABA winners.
Lukikus
Pnut
Pappy
Cricket
oops
Bitteroot
Waddle (Who)
Doc
CKlem
Laneybird
Swamphunter
Deerslayer
Scott44  (PFD)
Mudracing
MAC
Blackshear
Rydert
Mattech
Southern Angler
Bilgerat

I will fill it out some more as I go thru the History. This list does not show anyone that got one in the last year or so.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> white cops are the devil



especially the one that blow up bathroom and blame MT


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

nasty


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

stank flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Iwonder sometimes.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

How bout hillbilly he ever get Juan


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

me to k.....me too


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Add Keebs to that list Bigs.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

what list?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Sometimes more than others


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Can I come use your bathroom... TP? I gots a rumble goin on down thera


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I've had lady cop guts all week


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

m03 is two.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> How bout hillbilly he ever get Juan



Hopefully when I get through this History we will know. I don't think Hillbilly or Robert have one yet. We weren't very organized early on and we drank a lot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tp got the cleanest bathroom this side of town, well used to have the cleanest


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

I've known some good ones and met some bad ones.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

She's a big o girl too. I guess that didn't help any.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

That song stuck in my head, i'm at work, had to turn it down real low


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

i have lady cop butt


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

Come on, oops. My lids always up.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Billy dun started a braves baseball thread... I'd comment but caint figure what he's talkin bout


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i have lady cop butt



Lol-in


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

I give piedawg 2 weeks, at most, till banding.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

I aint bettin against them odds


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pnut tryin to catch up, good luck


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ky, i forgot i was on that list


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

wheres Nitram


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

bigs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

Piedawg?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Stanky lady cop?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

i need to change my name to mud watching 101


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Piedawg?



HAs a thread in the sports forum saying these braves players are from the future.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

....or something like that.  Hard to tell, really, he went to the scrapy school of online postin'


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Homo3 made me get lol all in piedawgs thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Homo3 made me get lol all in piedawgs thread.



Homo3 good for a giggle


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

thats what she said


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

ol' piedawg billy is tearing up the sports forum


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> ol' piedawg billy is tearing up the sports forum



His biography says "big"


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Somebody's gotta be billy, might as well be piedawg


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> ....or something like that.  Hard to tell, really, he went to the scrapy school of online postin'



I went there and tried hard but flunked out.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I went there and tried hard but flunked out.



Check out the sports forum.......piedawg is pickin' on everybody


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Bigs here is a partial list of OABA winners.
> Lukikus
> Pnut
> Pappy
> ...



YOu forgot my name, twice..

The first to ever receive 2  OABA awards


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

Scrapy? You gots insomnia ? You up early


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> YOu forgot my name, twice..
> 
> The first to ever receive 2  OABA awards



I don't have any. Still kinda the new guy here though. I prolly haven't done enough to deserve one yet


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

Bo$$ fo got me too


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 8, 2015)

Or maybe I'm doin to much. Not useless enough yet


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I don't have any. Still kinda the new guy here though. I prolly haven't done enough to deserve one yet



It's cause you root for OSU.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Piedawg is an Auburn fan.......makes sense.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

OSU was very hurtful to my team, MG.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Wonder whatever happened to Jesnic, he was a regular for a while then just disappeared.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm back


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

my emotions are hurt


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

thank you lord; k is back


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 8, 2015)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

its ok homo


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

jesus flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

crap


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

03 is starting a religious thread.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

Mud how was lunch traffic at the park?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

Where Migs today? Wonder how JR. is doing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Mud how was lunch traffic at the park?



him and homo3 car pooled


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

I think Piedawg and JB are friends!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

maybe the beginning of a bromance


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> him and homo3 car pooled



lol.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder whatever happened to Jesnic, he was a regular for a while then just disappeared.


He likely strayed off Billy and got banded for getting off topic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

scrapy, whats your take on all that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

never mind....


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe the beginning of a bromance



I hear that's how it happens. Friends then ......


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Piedawg iscreating another sports  thread,coming soon!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

someone teach him to be useless


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

Last summer there was a gang at the landing. They swimming in blue jeans and cut off jeans. Shiney white with tatooes  and shaved heads. Had inner tubes and coolers floating around. I had to land the boat. I tried not to make eye contact but I could feel them staring at me. On the hill was a good many motorcycles so I was relieved that it might be a motorcycle gang. Come to find out it was a bunch of cops on their day off so I had been worried for nothing.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone teach him to be useless



I think he's the one givin lessons


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

He'son a suicide mission to leave a mark in sport history.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Where's bammer when U need one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Maybe O D R


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

what i miss


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

flp


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Honky , the  park is Leroy's territory, i try to stay away from it, if you would like to know more about it, Pm homotree.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

mmhmm... thmd03 done farwarded me the PMs mud, dont play...  The truth is out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Piedawg be givin' ya'll da business


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 8, 2015)

yes, yes he is


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> yes, yes he is


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Maybe O D R



He definitely ain't ODR.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

He didn't sayanything about fsu.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> He definitely ain't ODR.





Hilsman said:


> yes, yes he is



All day, everyday, all nite long


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> He didn't sayanything about fsu.



they not SEC


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

LOLing


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

What about the gamecocksS.C.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

Afternoon funny


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

I thought ODR was a Miss State fan......this dude's an Auburn fan.  I'm thinkin' it's a kid found the forum on spring break and is bored trying to find sites that aren't blocked by parental controls.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> YOu forgot my name, twice..
> 
> The first to ever receive 2  OABA awards



You are on the next list hfh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You are on the next list hfh.



given my rare feat I shoulda been at the top of the list..


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey Yall hfh has rare feet  

I bet they clubbed


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

lol's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey Yall hfh has rare feet
> 
> I bet they clubbed



hater


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 8, 2015)

piedawg = GONe


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> piedawg = GONe



Say it ain't so.. His threads went poof too.. Lotta good posts in them


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Man I missed him


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

DAng......that was quick.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

crap....my post count took a hit


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

HAd to be a banded member to be gone that quick


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Maybe it was ODR........I just didn't see the similarities.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Banding flop ^^^^


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 8, 2015)

Bo$$, I'm affend, I got one of them OABA back a long, long time ago. I got it framed over my mantle, throwed out the family pic to make a place of honor for it. Everybody said I gave the best acceptance speech in recorded history or the future, but I think we were all drunk that night anyway. That was back when we still had rules against posting in the Billy thread while we were sober.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

ay. That was back when we still had rules against posting in the Billy thread while we were sober.


^^^ lol-ing I remember them days.. Nothin for 5:00


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Bo$$, I'm affend, I got one of them OABA back a long, long time ago. I got it framed over my mantle, throwed out the family pic to make a place of honor for it. Everybody said I gave the best acceptance speech in recorded history or the future, but I think we were all drunk that night anyway. That was back when we still had rules against posting in the Billy thread while we were sober.



I would have found it Hillbilly. I am going through these threads with a fine tooth comb. I have deleted a lot of them, that I didn't have the power to, back then.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh snap  billy got too big to hold out till 5:00


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Even banded a few people.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Oh snap  billy got too big to hold out till 5:00



Billy is worldwide platinum plus++++


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I would have found it Hillbilly. I am going through these threads with a fine tooth comb. I have deleted a lot of them, that I didn't have the power to, back then.



Me and T, uh the club, raked in a heap of money on pre 5 PM post.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

who broke the pre 5 pm rule?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

45 more minutes, and I gots the rest of the week off......hopefully many fishes will be caught in between me workin' on the honey-do list.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay Bigs here is the next list of OABA winners.

Hornet22
hfh
Deer Hunting Dawg
Pappy Hoel (poor weather forecaster)
Old Razor Back (Buck Fiddy also)
Hillbilly
Bmw (?)
hdm03
Gone Fishing
MigMack
Dawg1149


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> who broke the pre 5 pm rule?



Martin was the worst offender.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> who broke the pre 5 pm rule?



Been accused of it a time er two


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Billy from the hill would lock it during the day


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Okay Bigs here is the next list of OABA winners.
> 
> Hornet22
> hfh
> ...



I gave the most spectacular speech


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I gave the most spectacular speech



Debatable


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm starting to think any body could of been on that list and have the award. Its not so special anymore


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Maybe its better to not be on that list


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

I ain't even gonna ask....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

muds mad cause he aint on the list..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

As a rule of thumb in my experiences "Lists" are not good to be on.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> muds mad cause he aint on the list..



I was on the list goofy


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Leroy cant read


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

unless its on the bathroom wall and involves numbers


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

flp


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Okay Bigs here is the next list of OABA winners.
> 
> Hornet22
> hfh
> ...



most bestest day eva. got mine framed rite next my banded ross' goosegoose


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

Let me guess... Which leads to the park incident... LOL


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Bigs here is a list of OABA winners. With the most famous being Mud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lukikus
> Pnut
> Pappy
> ...



Leroy you got to read back.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Got it filed under useless boss


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

In the early days of the Useless Threads all you had to do was be new and post one time. We were desperate for money, uh members back then. Now you have to stay around for a while and get to know erebody. Bribe doesn't hurt either.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Took me months to get mine.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> In the early days of the Useless Threads all you had to do was be new and post one time. We were desperate for money, uh members back then. Now you have to stay around for a while and get to know erebody. Bribe doesn't hurt either.



and that was also before billy showed erybody how to tipe so fast two BO$$


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

It was the proudest day of any I've had on GON forum


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

so its pretty much the most useless award anyone could ever get.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

cool


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

it has opened up a lot of doors for me


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

looks most awesome on my resume


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

Took me a year and a little over
3 months to get mine, but
I got's a buckfitty too!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm genwined billyfined.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Took me a year and a little over
> 3 months to get mine, but
> I got's a buckfitty too!



Nobody likes a bragger.. Cuzz


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

wonder if I can trick boss into giving me a 3rd


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Nobody likes a bragger.. Cuzz



I'm mighty proud of it. Cuz


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cuz be hiding out today.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder if I can trick boss into giving me a 3rd



hfh always trying to turn tricks


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder if I can trick boss into giving me a 3rd



You lucky to keep one of them. You know that you cant have 2.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

You should know you tricked
us into believing you could fix
the clock.LOL


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Bigs will see too that. From now own Bigs will have to sign off on an Award of any Kind.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

It don't look fixed to me.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

It's now 4:14


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> and that was also before billy showed erybody how to tipe so fast two BO$$



We have learned a great deal from Billy.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

I think I hurt HD30's feelings
come on back little feller I
didn't mean it.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice flopper Boss


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

How you doing Boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Most of those great deals were from buying things from Billy, that were prolly picked out by him on a moonless night.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

I've been to useful today.I tell you what.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

krun needs to sit back in the re cliner and drink a reeb


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I've been to useful today.I tell you what.



That goes against everything we stand for.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Wut happened to Piedawg.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

krun, U can hurt his feelins. We have tried.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Is piedawg O K


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

I need Piedawg data.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I need Piedawg data.



Gone


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

O K, Ired back an got my answer.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gone



But not forgotten!! LOL. Poor fella.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

He was just to high strung...


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

U just can't give some folks a second chance.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

Free piedawg!!!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

I know Boss I am sorry, about
that I won't let it happen again.
I'll have to drink lots tonight.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hot today, couple more like this and it will be swimmin time


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

being useless around the pool


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

almost time to go


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Boss?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

wore


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Homo?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

Finally here!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

yes?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

i wasnt even trying


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

Bbl. gonna go check out the "scenery" at the beach


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Bbl. gonna go check out the "scenery" at the beach



Good idear


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a useless employee that's fixing to be even more useless if'n he don't become useful... I can't stand the retiring process we have now...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Bbl. gonna go check out the "scenery" at the beach



7mag just poured salt on a wound...band him...lol.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

Unless he has pics, then it's ok.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Later, headin home.

Bo$$ BmW never got one cause she was grandfathered in wid me from the get go.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

later km


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

Gonna have to take pics and send them to my iPad to post later. Can't get my phone to post


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

I made it. Honkey the boys is healing well.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

25% of cops are bad the other 75% are good. Mostly depends on the sherrif and how he handles his men.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

Like normal I come in and every one stops posting I'm so lame.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzy kilt the thread


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm lame


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm more run when I'm drunk


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

I can barely walk when I'm 
drunk how do you run.LOL


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

It was BKW, I think, in a thread in January you typed this.

_KD, BmW was awarded an OABA back in April 12th of last year. I can't find any records of the award being shipped out though. _


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok time to go chill a spell


----------



## karen936 (Apr 8, 2015)

bbl


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

I rub while drinking


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

Run


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

Town flooded with funny folks wearing funny clothes hitting white balls around


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

I am glad we hired Bigs as a full time Record keeper. Hope he works out better than PappyHoel as a weatherman.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Wednesday Night is Chicken Gizzard night at the WW. Two for one on Milwaukee's Best. Me and the wife gonna party tonight. Heard they got a fresh jar of Pickled eggs in too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

I love me some pickled quail eggs, am I an elitist?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

We got a masters special at the Sidetrack 2 for one pickled pig ears.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 8, 2015)

When did it become OK to post before 5, anyway?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey, Billy from the hill.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

Jimmy Buffett posted and said it's 5 o'clock sumwhera.........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

Oops made that change


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wednesday Night is Chicken Gizzard night at the WW. Two for one on Milwaukee's Best. Me and the wife gonna party tonight. Heard they got a fresh jar of Pickled eggs in too.



That's what Im talking about ! The Beast!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

Greetings fellers and Krun


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Cooked another flat iron steak for dinner


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Reeb #6


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

How the heck do you fix that pic?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> When did it become OK to post before 5, anyway?



I will try and watch for that as I get along a little further.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Mark can stand on his head and drink more beer than most people.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

I thought mark was a 10 year old kid who ate small fish.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Cooked


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Sliced


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Mark can stand on his head and drink more beer than most people.



I think Mig could take him


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks like a brisket. Looks tasty too.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

It was GOOD!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Actually a pretty cheap cut. I hope it doesn't get popular too


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

I've stepped over guys bigger that Migs to get to a fight.............


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Brisket used to be cheap


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I've stepped over guys bigger that Migs to get to a fight.............



Migs about 6 2"


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

I think


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

I used to fight when I was a youngin


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

To old for that crap now


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Just like to have fun & relax now


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

Just jokin' Migs a gentle giant.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

I almost got a black belt in karate


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Bet ya'll didn't know that


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> To old for that crap now



I've got underwear older than you.......


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Now I can't find a belt that fits right


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I've got underwear older than you.......



I'm  41 so that's some old undies!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

But as long as they comfy, that's all that matters!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Sliced



Looks Good dhd.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Whats up Dave?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I thought mark was a 10 year old kid who ate small fish.



Lol


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Small fish eat good


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

I put out fertilizer for the durana today. Them wet a hook off the bank. Caught 6 crappie, 3 brim, and a 2 lb bass


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Lady next door just come over and wanted to borrow a 1/2 inch masonry bit.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Said she wanted to hang a picture. ?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

I can drank upside down with a burnt hand


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

When I opened the door, her dog ran into our house.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

I only fight in my sleep


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Concrete wall Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Well of to the WW, for Billy sticks his hand in the pickle jar.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

That's some talent Mig!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I can drank upside down with a burnt hand



True that, I have pictures................................not appropriate foe G rated though....................


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm talented


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> True that, I have pictures................................not appropriate foe G rated though....................



Sorry about my wardrobe malfunction


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey K, where you goin' wid that gun i n yo hand?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Dang mig, Langrange gots some dirt on you


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Going to Savannah this weekend


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Gonna hit the bass pro shop


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It was BKW, I think, in a thread in January you typed this.
> 
> _KD, BmW was awarded an OABA back in April 12th of last year. I can't find any records of the award being shipped out though. _



I mosta been 1/2 drunk


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

Which half?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> When did it become OK to post before 5, anyway?



Well to be honest, U helped it be O K. hfh & mudracen & opps & m03 kept doin it. TP would trickem & sometimes pnut.You would post wid them & was a newbee. I got fined once an protested. They would post & then U. We didn't want to fine U so it kinda just slipped away.

Bammer locked it a time or 2 when Bo$$ was sick.

Kinda the way it went.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice steak dhd 

Nice reeb m7


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Sup Kenny how is bkw


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

Reeb #4, I think


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Just got home from takin ma bigs to the airport 

Traffic sucked


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm trying to catch up during previews......me n lil jb at the movies to see Cinderella.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

BkW is great, big. she went to wally world wid da card to get cargo short. And no tellin wut else.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Have fun m7 and the mag family


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Tell her to grab som likker you about out of rum


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

7mag looks like he would drank a reeb real quick


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Flop


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mark got me beach missin


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 8, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

That ol truck just came by here real slow lookin mighty hard.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

All caught up now....movies startin


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Threw a natie can out on the way by marken the spot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Tail gate down empty.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Smoken camels, non filters.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

Ooooow wooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Truck was goinsideways down the road like a dog wid a bad leg.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

This maybe the nite to drank & stay up a little.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

I got 911 leaned up by the door.Took the plug out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

00 buck wid 11pellets X 5 = trouble for nite riders.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

Migmack said:


> 7mag looks like he would drank a reeb real quick


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

911 in da form of a lead slinger is goot 911


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

k don't play, quit sckool 3rd gade because of resess.
(hope ya'll understood that)


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

I had to gut som clams yesterday but they had no meat left inum


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

mark, yall travel in groups tonite... O K.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't understood


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

Billy took a quick turn in the parkn lot at work his super sized jacked up truck ran over the hood of a Jaguar


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Be safe watch out for therapist


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> mark, yall travel in groups tonite... O K.



It's a quick walk to Acme Oyster Co.


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2015)

Billy and his cousins have quit their job and now his boss has to train the new employees......


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2015)

The boss can still tow da line though..


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

Done switched back to Coronas. There were no bottles allowed around pool.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

I done druck  a 5 pack of t/boys


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

Its time fer Cleveland Brown


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

Reeb flop^^^


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

Carry yore weapons 7mag, it ain't safe thera no more, it's like being in Flarda or sumthin, it ain't south Alabammer no more.........Dang I really mis Panama city Beach-----------------------------1976.................


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice thumb nail mag


----------



## rydert (Apr 8, 2015)

Billy still wants to be payed for his sick time too,2to,two.....


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Be safe watch out for therapist



.??


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

big, thats the way we use to talk about billys coming around. LOLs


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

I dated a therapist, she couldn't handle it. Tried to get her help.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

dave is old sckool hippy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

the good stuff got the best of him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

BkW got daisy dukes from wally world.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> BkW got daisy dukes from wally world.



Piktures?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

How big a picher she gonna hang, KD?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

I can't post pics to gud.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

I made her take some off for turkey pics, she said how isthis. I said put them back on!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

Hillbilly using some mighty strong language up in the food plot form.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

brb


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 8, 2015)

Kmac didn't know what to do when he told me to take them off for turkey pics. Lol that will teach him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Hilly billy calls them as he sees them.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I've had to have my AC charged the past three or four years.. Usually later on into summer. It's froze up again now.. Should I gamble and recharge or bite the bullet and get a new unit? It's 14 years old.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm sweating like Billy in church as I type this


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

Open the winders, oops. It's nice out.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

Scrapy+?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

benben+?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

I think I'll go take a bubble bath. Brb.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

benben flop^^^


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Open the winders, oops. It's nice out.



I ain't got no screens and the skeeters will wear us out


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> .??



Few mo beers you will get it  say it as two separate words mag travel in groups and watch out for therapists


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey PopPop!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Yall act right we may have anew member.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

BenBen, ben hunten in the am across from the camp.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Said they a biggen there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

choot benben


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Open the winders, oops. It's nice out.


Yes , It's nice. I turned on the attic fan and opened the front door. And left the porch light on. Now I'm smearing my screen.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Kmc recruiting


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

Oops, I got a barn full of units that I sto......fou....  acquired in Alabama.. what size do you need?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Kmc recruiting


Does recruiting work? Seems like they might want to change us or want a big contract. I'd sorta tried recruiting Clemson Rangers last night cause I could see him stalkin, but he took off.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

Look at this napkin holder at the restaurant


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

Crap, Scrapy's starting to make sense, I'm either drunk or indoctrinated.............


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Done switched back to Coronas. There were no bottles allowed around pool.


 Rules and signs no mater where you go. your picture doesn't look as much like dickie betts as your avatar. But you do look like you might take a drink.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 8, 2015)

That's a nice one Mark...........


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice holder mag!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

I forgot what I was going to say now.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

All hips and no waste!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

Train accident!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

Here is the rest of him. These thangs don't play! Looks like you cut him with a knife.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

Bout 50 yards from my house.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sad to see.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Dang 7 mag  you can do better than that  looks like a trailer  park napkin holder


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Train accident!



Accident nothing. you know that engineer ran off the road a little to get him.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Yotes need to be protected as much as teal shirt joggers


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

He looks so cute laying ther


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> He looks so cute laying ther


Buzzards think so too/2/two.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice pic goober man. Beats my napkin holder


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Buzzards think so too/2/two.



That's how I found him, there was bout 30 of em out there. Figured it was some of our animals out there when I seen them.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Nice pic goober man. Beats my napkin holder



Not hardly.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Had one to many glasses of wine at the WW tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Man, what a day. 7am Monday morning can't get here soon enough. They killing me and ruining every chance for me to sneak out one morning and chase a turkey.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

The lady next door returned my 1/2 inch masonry bit.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The lady next door returned my 1/2 inch masonry bit.


 I bet it wasn't even hurt. Boss? You done quit reminiscing?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

What she hanging? Must be a big picture.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Got a history lesson coming tomorrow Scrapy. We have to study history so as we don't repeat it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What she hanging? Must be a big picture.



T I don't know what she was doing. We got back from the WW and she invited me over for a beer.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Wife said that aint happening.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey T is there anywhere in Carnesville that we can get a beer on Sunday?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

Bo$$ got a big bit!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

First time t.p. has ever ridden bareback.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

I got a smell in the kitchen even with the attic fan runnin. I found some bad potatoes. I looked in the ice box and there was this Coolwhip container with something in it I could not identify and could not remember how long it might have been there. I threw it out in the backyard for the fox. Just now one of my cousins that lives down the road called to tell me she put some spaghetti sauce in the fridge while I was gone. I bet it was good too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

Was it one of them gals off the TV show bo$$?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

Boss gettin side action.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 8, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Was it one of them gals off the TV show bo$$?



Pics man! Pics!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dats a big ol gopher, TP! Cute lil girl too!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 8, 2015)

lil tp ridin a bronco


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Only TV show you would ever see her on is Cops.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Make that turtle go t.p.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2015)

Great pic, T


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Bigs getting our paperwork straight around here.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Pnut done been to Scooterville tonight.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Dats a big ol gopher, TP! Cute lil girl too!


Sure is a cute girl. They got a whole Gopher Tortoise Festival across the River over here in Ridgeland. They had a band that sounded just like Leonard Skinnard but they were from NC.

Where is that?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

Actually I went to Shingler and Sumner tonite, bo$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Actually I went to Shingler and Sumner tonite, bo$$.



You didn't go to Poulan.


----------



## M80 (Apr 8, 2015)

Well


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

Naw, but wasn't far from it, bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nite Nite! Cyl!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey mw80.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Night Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

mw trying to figure out how he is gonna spend all that money he is winning in those Bass tournaments.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

Somebody stuck a Vote for Bush bumper sticker on one of them gopher tortoise when the First was running and nobody saw it again till Jr ran. It made the Paper.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Sad to see.



??? Which Pic??  Both of them all hips and no waste.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> mw trying to figure out how he is gonna spend all that money he is winning in those Bass tournaments.


 Putting it back in the next Bass tournament.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

Outhouse picture commentary says,

Here I sit forlorn and grey - 

???? somebody help with the rest if you are still up.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

Just as I thought. So.

Here I sit forlorn and grey. Period.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

I dare not go on deer F nor PF nor Fishin F. Think I'll just go on the porch.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey Matt


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

I am an old Hippie Scrapy. Should I hang on to the old or grab onto the new.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Night JB and Matt. Yall come to see me sometimes.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Night all Useless ones and Buckfiddy, where ever you roam tonight.


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

Took me an hour to catch up.


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am an old Hippie Scrapy. Should I hang on to the old or grab onto the new.


 You done grabbed on to the new whether you wanted to or not Bo$$


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds like the lady is hanging a new porch with a half inch masonry bit. Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

All this vacation is wearing me out.


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

I've been completely nonstop the last five days.


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

I was even outside with my headlamp on spraying some 2-4-D on my grass.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> I was even outside with my headlamp on spraying some 2-4-D on my grass.



Not on your grass. On your weeds.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

Funny what porch time will do for a fellow. It came back to me. Outhouse says, Here I sit forlorn and grey, while my city cousins get a nickel a play.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

Reminiscing back, That was when coin operated got invented. Government always needed more revenue so they copied department stores with  the Pay Toilettes shortly after Johny Crapper invented the toilette.


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Not on your grass. On your weeds.



Correct.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

The machine costed a nickel.  Dimes and quarters would not do. I Understand the Museum in Atlanta had them for a while.


----------



## mattech (Apr 8, 2015)

When I was working in the front yard today I noticed a rough yellow spot in the middle of the yard.I walked over and looked and there was a big pile of fertilizer/pre emergent there. When I was on the tractor the other day my wife wanted to help so I showed her how to use the spreader and had her put out the pre-E. Well the spreader tipped over and she didn't tell me. I asked her about it and it was my fault for expecting her to do it right the first time. All she had to do was tell me so I could have picked it up and spread it.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

That's where the saying came from, "if it cost a nickel to ----(rent a stall) I'd just have to vomit.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> When I was working in the front yard today I noticed a rough yellow spot in the middle of the yard.I walked over and looked and there was a big pile of fertilizer/pre emergent there. When I was on the tractor the other day my wife wanted to help so I showed her how to use the spreader and had her put out the pre-E. Well the spreader tipped over and she didn't tell me. I asked her about it and it was my fault for expecting her to do it right the first time. All she had to do was tell me so I could have picked it up and spread it.



Fill in the Blank, "if you want something done right, ----------self


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

The Government got rid of them pay toilettes when the outside got too much to clean up after. They said there was claw marks and black shoe scuff marks all up the walls as well.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

Sometimes a fellow would fiddle with the door from the inside and it lock again and he would have to wait till some other feller came along with a nickel to let him out.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 8, 2015)

Bo$$ , you are right. History is something to learn from. But as hard up as the government is these days for money, they might just try it again. Government is absolutely famous for trying the same old failed programs over and over again.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Yup


----------



## M80 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey Matt, good night my friend. It just seems here lately I've always got something going. I'll catch up with y'all later. Bo$$ thinks I'm winning. Not yet but maybe this Saturday at Guntersville.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 9, 2015)

mwilliams80 said:


> Hey Matt, good night my friend. It just seems here lately I've always got something going. I'll catch up with y'all later. Bo$$ thinks I'm winning. Not yet but maybe this Saturday at Guntersville.



I hope so. and maybe, if you really want to know what it takes to win you will read the Rules about coondogs and coon hunting and getting other competitors eliminated on minor technicalities.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am an old Hippie Scrapy. Should I hang on to the old or grab onto the new.


I'll never smoke Winstons with Bwillie again.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey hae hay


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Early morniN


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Flopureskees


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Well I guess I need to get out of here and go to bed. SYT


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Wait a minute, it is daylight outside. Must not be as late as I thought it was.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

afternoon Bo$$


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

morning ladies


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey dhdm03


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Gonna be a warm one today


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

I bet the fish will be biting


----------



## karen936 (Apr 9, 2015)

morning.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 9, 2015)

been reading back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

po Krun


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Merning KRun.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

The 4 yo decided I wouldn't sleep late this morning. He woke me up bout 6 with some kind of battery powered roaring Dragon. Scared me very bad. Think I screamed.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Morning Matt.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Mornin peeps


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 9, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey, i'm here


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

I got to stop slacking and get to work  Cyl


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Later Bigs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

hope boss didnt toot himself in fear.

Bigs got a big day of scouting to do


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

That was a nice Airdale puppy you sent me 03, but I don't have time for another dog.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 9, 2015)

Morning!! All that talk about being on call and I get called in 2 times last night!!!!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Oops, I got a barn full of units that I sto......fou....  acquired in Alabama.. what size do you need?



I have no ideer


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

flp


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Pow nailed it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

wasnt even trying


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

i didn't get a call


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Where is Nitram.????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

prolly asleep behind the computer screen


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

dead?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

crap; we lost another one


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

didn't much care for him anyway


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 9, 2015)

Lots of love in hera today!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Can you feel the love tonight


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

I know your not asking that to hdm03..


----------



## karen936 (Apr 9, 2015)

doesn't do any good
to ask HD03 anything.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2015)

Bingo!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2015)

Who didwe lose now?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone important.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2015)

A survivalist that didn't make it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2015)

Who?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2015)

Please tell.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

karen936 said:


> doesn't do any good
> to ask HD03 anything.



hush it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

karen936 said:


> doesn't do any good
> to ask HD03 anything.


truer words have never been typed


hdm03 said:


> hush it



  she was just stating facts


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Finally.......just got on the road, heading to Destin.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Wife is starting the drive


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> truer words have never been typed
> 
> 
> she was just stating facts



I see the women are sticking together


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lot of bar room talk goin on in hera.. It stops nowa


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

nancy


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Flip?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

crap


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Dang air card is slowwww


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Reprimand flap^^^


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

At least ooops got it and not homo3


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Good job oooops


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks..


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

speaking of getting it MT; tell your wife i said hey


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Sure is a cute girl. They got a whole Gopher Tortoise Festival across the River over here in Ridgeland. They had a band that sounded just like Leonard Skinnard but they were from NC.
> 
> Where is that?



This was in Commerce, Scrapy. I have no idea why he was in the Wal Mart parking lot.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2015)

Snap...


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Cute pic BTW T


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I see the women are sticking together


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

Supposed to be good weather in Destin today mt after the fog lifts


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

matt going to beach and im sitting here thinking, "work sucks"  I hate mt right now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

hes a brave man.  Playing on GON while wife is driving


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm drankin coffee on balcony. Mrs Mag said I can't start drankin beer till 11. Don't want short mag's friend going home and telling his family that I drank beer wif breakfast.  Only 45 more mins!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

Then again, he might be smart.  Not watching the road and such


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Billy from habersham county just passed me pulling a boat and a utility trailer. The utility trailer was ratchet strapped to the boat
 SMh.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Not the best Pic, but not bad for doing 80mph


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

We won't be in Destin until tomorrow 9⅜Mag, gonna stop at in-laws and spend the night with them. Then off to the hotel tomorrow.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

smh-ing


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

send beach pics MT


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

bikinis


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

even though Nancy doesn't like them


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

nancy likes speedo pics


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

good one 7mag


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> We won't be in Destin until tomorrow 9⅜Mag, gonna stop at in-laws and spend the night with them. Then off to the hotel tomorrow.



I'll pm you my contact info


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Pm received text sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech gonna get smacked around for staring at ladies


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Thumbs up returned


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mattech gonna get smacked around for staring at ladies



Since we are on a balcony I packed my big binoculars so we could watch the Dolphins. My wife said yea right. Lol


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2015)

A tip for you beach goers. You can use your kids to manipulate otherwise unphotographical beach scenery into your shot. Just tell them "move a little to the left....two more steps.... perfect".


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Since we are on a balcony I packed my big binoculars so we could watch the Dolphins. My wife said yea right. Lol



Don't you just hate that? I'm trying to pattern the fish and which sandbar they are running around and all them girls keep getting in the way and spooking the fish.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> A tip for you beach goers. You can use your kids to manipulate otherwise unphotographical beach scenery into your shot. Just tell them "move a little to the left....two more steps.... perfect".



or u can get ole and be marrit 4eva and she knows the only thing that works is the camera.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> A tip for you beach goers. You can use your kids to manipulate otherwise unphotographical beach scenery into your shot. Just tell them "move a little to the left....two more steps.... perfect".



They deleted mine when I did that


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Billy from habersham county just passed me pulling a boat and a utility trailer. The utility trailer was ratchet strapped to the boat
> SMh.



It amazes me how Billy's and the like can make this work. I'll never understand it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> A tip for you beach goers. You can use your kids to manipulate otherwise unphotographical beach scenery into your shot. Just tell them "move a little to the left....two more steps.... perfect".



Great info. Thanks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

yes, TP is very helpful


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Oppsydaisy


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Few more to go


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Heeey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

yous early


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Bout to B there


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Flippin


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

To the


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Flopp


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

I sure do miss the beach. I used to live in jaxville and framed houses at the country clubs along the beaches there. I came to hate sand more than anything. It got everwhere. Yep there to. I haven't been in several years. May have to take a few days this summer and get back down there


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

I likt to use my reeb as the secondary object in the pic, TP.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Billy History:

The second July thread of 2013 included two OABA’s Shakey Gizzard and Bilge Rat were the ones receiving the honor.

Bilge Rats Acceptance speech which won him a Buckfiddy.

-_I can put it with my other useless awards on the wall.
As for speeches i have all manners of useless information that i can ramble on about.
Cars, tractors, boats, does 3 phase make a bigger spark than single phase when you stick a screwdriver in amongst it etc. _

Basham was on a diet but was not doing it the right way. Pappy Explains:

-_Ya'll hear about Basham?

He has got plum fat. Emmylou told him he was gonna have to lose some weight. So Basham went to the doctor. Ole doc told Basham it was easy to lose weigh if you had a plan. He told Basham that one easy plan to remember was to eat his regular way for 2 days, then skip a day. To repeat that procedure for 2 weeks, and come back to see him. He said in 2 weeks Basham should have lost around 5 or 6 pounds. 

When Basham came back he had lost 60 pounds. The doc was all tore up. Basham said he had eat regular them 2 days in a row but that 3rd day nearly killed him. 
Doc said was it that hard to do without food?? Basham said not really, but skipping all day was sure hard. _

My Wife had to help me with my angry cows:

-_Sorry I am late the cows were about to attack me and I made my wife get out of the truck and let them chase her, while I got away. Dang that woman can run fast._

Pnut tells us about Billy’s new phone.

-_Hey! Billy got caller ID on his house phone. Now he calls it his smart phone._ 

T.P chimed in on the new phone.

 -_I seen him at the store the other day with it clipped to his belt, trying to make folks think he had a cell phone. When he got in that ol' truck he picked it up like he was talking to somebody, laughing carrying on and such_

Billy was trying to get some help and T.P. posted this classic.

-_Billy is looking found some affordable healthcare. He said he's dating a nurse down at the Pink Pony._

Scott44 told us why he didn’t like to fly:

-_Speakin of airplanes...I been in 2 crashes bout a year apart...same plane and same pilot! _

Kenny Mack got a promotion:

-_By a 6 to 3 vote K is now our SGT at Arms. He will not have access to club funds however._

Ooops warned Mac about posting early:

-_Mac... You know the Boss is gonna fine you for premature posting. _

While researching this thread I think I migh have gained some insight on Billy’s Accident on the Bicycle. Think T may have let the cat out of the bag when he made this post.

-_I just learned how to put a engine on a bicycle. Not sure how I got there?_


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

snuck one in


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice job bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like rain on the way, mag!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Mark gonna get his phone confiscated.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

sure are some nice .. umbrellas. yeah..


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice job mullet


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2015)

Goin on 2 years as sargent at arm. hard to believe.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2015)

I can picture the waves rollin in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2015)

I use to live on the beach.. Now Imis it.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Pit stop on exit 18 in Lagrange. I don't see Dave.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

If you see him.. Tell him to bring me my unit.. He'll know whatcha mean


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

On my way mag. Be there by dark


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

oops1 said:


> If you see him.. Tell him to bring me my unit.. He'll know whatcha mean



Awkward.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Watt happened to piedawg. I kinda liked that kid


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

He seemed like an instigator.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Where'd erebody go?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Alrighty then


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Think ill


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Steal


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

The


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

El cheapo right there^^^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 9, 2015)

Errbody going to the beach... All I want is 5:00 on a Thursday!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2015)

Bo$$,
I have agreat idea for the forum, say like the billy thread once you get to the bottom readin or sumpan like that if there are more pages it goes to the next page automatic like. 
Just thought I would pass that along. Bring it up with the brotherhood of mods please.
Thanks S@A k


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 9, 2015)

more goot history Bo$$


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

That's a nice condo behind me!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

Told mrs mag I was takin a selfie. I missed!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like the leaning tower of Pizza.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

zoom......you need to zoom in more


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

i like pizza


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Or a smiling Mona Lisa.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

you missed a couple of spots when you shaved your chest this morning


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

In Montgomery Alabama.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

8mags pics are making me drive faster.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Good history Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Matt you headed to the beach too?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Wish I was at the beach.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

that condo is an engineering marvel!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you missed a couple of spots when you shaved your chest this morning



Got his eyelashliner on though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

drive by gotta go to work


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Running a little late aint you Mud.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Robert we need to be sitting on the pond bank at Sundown Farms, catching some fish.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That's a nice condo behind me!


Thats nice



KyDawg said:


> Robert we need to be sitting on the pond bank at Sundown Farms, catching some fish.


I like fishing too Boss. Just sayin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

What i miss today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Set it up


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

its almost like he wasnt trying


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Finally.......just got on the road, heading to Destin.


Send pics of the wife in Destin. Thanks!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> its almost like he wasnt trying



I wasnt even trying leroy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

mud stalking mattechs wifey...


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Good job mag nice pics are you staying away from therapists they like a shaved chest


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

I got 2 lists of oabas boss any more


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

bigs, what you doing with these list?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for noticing my chest guys. Next pic will just be of me in a speedo


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

I bet gadawg82 posts today  you could have your first post in billy like cch


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Checking them twice


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 9, 2015)

Was goin pike fishin but can't find my pole.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

sorry bout your pole


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2015)

I was going dancing on the beach, but I can't find my pole.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

Where's cch?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Heard he is in destin lookin for mrs mag


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I bet gadawg82 posts today  you could have your first post in billy like cch





I was wrong


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 9, 2015)

Mag taskes good pics


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 9, 2015)

Good history lesson boss.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 9, 2015)

Bo$$ posted more history?  Musta mist it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Gettin close to that time.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

i appreciate ya'll support


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

means a lot


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

ya'll are what makes this forum so great


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

actually; i am what makes it so great


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 9, 2015)

I been off work today.  Tomorrow too.  Fish didn't bite so much this mornin', me 'n JB Jr only caught 6.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

i be good people


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> ya'll are what makes this forum so great



I dunno.......seems like about twice a month somebody posts a thread talking about how great the forum used to be, and then explains why it isn't great anymore.  Usually has something to do folks messin' around.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 9, 2015)

M7 needs to post more pics.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I dunno.......seems like about twice a month somebody posts a thread talking about how great the forum used to be, and then explains why it isn't great anymore.  Usually has something to do folks messin' around.



yeah; you're right.....this place sucks


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> yeah; you're right.....this place sucks



It didn't always suck, according to some.  Just lately.  A guy can't come on and talk about anything without folks messin' up his threads.....unless he's complainin' about complainers, then it's ok.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 9, 2015)

Those threads are funny.  Buncha whiners whinin' 'bout whiners.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 9, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Those threads are funny.  Buncha whiners whinin' 'bout whiners.



Nailed it!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

i miss piedawg......


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 9, 2015)

Have a gudun guy and Gals!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm out like parachute pants! Been a tough day!!! Reeb time!! But not at the beach!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 9, 2015)

LAter OH


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 9, 2015)

Piedawg didn't last long, dang shame......there was potential there.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

I only whine about winners


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 9, 2015)

Gonna take Mrs JB to dinner.  Thinkin' sushi......gotta talk her into it, though.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 9, 2015)

[PHP][/PHP]


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 9, 2015)

They put me on 4 10's starting next week and said working Fri and sat is opitional.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 9, 2015)

jb gonna get worms


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Heard he is in destin lookin for mrs mag



Ill keep an aye out for his tractor


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jb gonna get worms



It's worth the risk.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Honkey Jb and mag but he is sunburnt, drunk, and in trouble with mrs mag for his picher takin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 9, 2015)

Mrs mag had a nice napkin holder


----------



## karen936 (Apr 9, 2015)

Time for a drank, later be good and useless


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Krun  where u been


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i be good people



Who told you that mess?


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Just made it to the inlaws. They have the thermostat set to 82°F. I need to go outside to cool off.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Gonna paint the bafroom here soon


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Werd


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Happy afternoon


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

The woman cooked up a good dinner tonight


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Chicken sauté wid peppers & goat cheese


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

Done moved to the pool. Harder to take pics here. Too obvious. Too many dang kids too


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

You gots a reeb so it's got to be pretty good!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Gotta cut da grass...smh


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2015)

Got my truck back after it spent a day at the shop. New brake pads, rotors turned, tires rotated, and an oil change.
I don't know if i can afford to hunt with Kenny very often. He tears trucks up!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Chicken sauté wid peppers & goat cheese



crock pot ham and navy beans. Been simmering all day and they are some kinda good!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2015)

Hb steak, baked taters, and a salad here.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Gonna paint the bafroom here soon



Lols. What gas station do I need to avoid


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Skett here tonight. I really don't like sketti, but I eat it and tell the wife how good it is.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2015)

hAMBURGER, HOT DOG AND FRIES HERA.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2015)

cAPS LOC STUCK AGAIN.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> hAMBURGER, HOT DOG AND FRIES HERA.



I'll swap.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Lols. What gas station do I need to avoid



Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Lols. What gas station do I need to avoid



Lol not that kinda painting.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Fil just left to get fresh crab legs, he us gonna cook up for us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Fil just left to get fresh crab legs, he us gonna cook up for us.



But... crab legs are already cooked.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

What beach you at Matt?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 9, 2015)

Only a dozen pike here but it'll make supper with a big enough pot of grits.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> But... crab legs are already cooked.



He should have got Jameis to Pick him up some.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> But... crab legs are already cooked.


Hard to go wrong unless you over cook them.

Crab flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Only a dozen pike here but it'll make supper with a big enough pot of grits.



Pike are wonderful. Haven't had any in a long time.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Venison loaf here


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm goin for northern pike this summer  on Lake Ontario


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

July can't come soon enough


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'm goin for northern pike this summer  on Lake Ontario


 I'd love to catch one. The big ones here are 12 inches.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Scratch that, he came back with subway. Smh


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I'd love to catch one. The big ones here are 12 inches.



Are they Redfin Scrapy?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Scratch that, he came back with subway. Smh



The bathroom painting would be out.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Scratch that, he came back with subway. Smh



Talk about a let down


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

That ain't right mt


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Are they Redfin Scrapy?


Yes, you can catch jackfish farther down the creek and bigger redfin but the jack are boney as everyone says. Some people call jackfish chain pickerel.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Destin Bo$$, won't be there until tomorrow though.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

No kidding, and to drink is unsweet Tea.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

I think their A/C is broke. He had it set on 78° and its 84° inside now.its cooler outside.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Get to spend time with the fam though, that's what counts.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

I disagree mt that ain't right  do they at least have fans going  

And shame on him for bringing back subway  did he atl east get subs you like if not I would leave


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I disagree mt that ain't right  do they at least have fans going
> 
> And shame on him for bringing back subway  did he atl east get subs you like if not I would leave




Yea we cut the attiic fan on. And no, just showed up with 4 sub's all with everything on them.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

I think we'll go get some peel and eat skrimps at Hamerheads


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

The neighbor buys boats and rebuilds them and sells them. He has a yard full, to bad I can borrow the nice center console.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Pack up and get matt  enjoy your vacation


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Cold peal and eat are my favorite  mag7


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Scratch that, he came back with subway. Smh



Seriously ? So what did he say, " hey Matt , go ahead and start painting and I'll go pick us up some fresh crabs" ?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

That looks like the spot where that dude in ac was shot by the cop


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> That looks like the spot where that dude in ac was shot by the cop



No kidding


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Seriously ? So what did he say, " hey Matt , go ahead and start painting and I'll go pick us up some fresh crabs" ?



They were discussing dinner and someone mentioned crab legs, he said he doesn't have enough. He will go get more, and came back with subway.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> They were discussing dinner and someone mentioned crab legs, he said he doesn't have enough. He will go get more, and came back with subway.



Lol! What a letdown that must of been


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> They were discussing dinner and someone mentioned crab legs, he said he doesn't have enough. He will go get more, and came back with subway.



You can't hide money. $5 foot longs for everybody!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2015)

I do believe i got time to chase a turkey in the morning before I have to be at work.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Good luck red Bama  get a hen or 2


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Current Attachments (100.3 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (100.3 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Grilling sum cheekin lages


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

We have a Subway up here.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Scratch that, he came back with subway. Smh



I'd leave for destin rat now


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Current Attachments (56.0 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (56.0 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

There's my bird dog. With his birds


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> There's my bird dog. With his birds



Where's the legless chickens?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thems some fresh cheekuns


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Well I'm done, painted the bafroom in 45 minutes.I think I paint better after a crableg dinner than I do with subway. Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

We got it down to a cool 81° inside now.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

I may be sleeping in the minivan tonight.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Ruined my new jorts with paint too.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Mtech wearing cut offs and painting sistine Chapel


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Mag peeling shrimps and washing them down with a variety of light beers  oops bama and gut thinkin of how they goin to cook legless chickens


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Paint that thrown the way u did the gas station mt


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Paint that thrown the way u did the gas station mt



Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Rut row. Double floppers. Yall should arm rasle for it


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Current Attachments (115.5 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (115.5 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Woohoo


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Flop nice lookin chicken


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Dang, I could use a yuengling right now. There is a fridge full of them in the garage also.argghhhhhh


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Billy needs help customizing his fo wheeler


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Yingling is my favorite flava. Didn't mean to make you relapse mattech


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

Themselves some red lobster bisquets from a box. Not 2 bad if I says so meself


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Yingling is my favorite flava. Didn't mean to make you relapse mattech



No problem, you didn't, I've had 4 in my own Fridge the whole time. I figured I need to be able to say no when they are close by.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds fun mt!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd hate to be in your shoes mag.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

Speith smoked em at Augusta today.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

He made it look easy.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

My AC guy recharged my unit.. Mannit feels goot


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Said it ort ta last the summer


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I hope he's right


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Gonna cut me a deal if he can replace it in the fall instead of nowa


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hot up in that attic


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm not a very good skrang pusher


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ain't even goin fur tha flizzap


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Hot up in that attic



Stay out of the attic.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I got skeeter bites in places skeeters got no bidness


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Haay.. Bo$$. I weren't up there.. That's what my AC guy had said


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Current Attachments (115.5 KB)
> jpg.gif image.jpg (115.5 KB)



Looks good!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Flop!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Kewl aira flap?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Son of a DHD


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

We went an ate at the Japanese steak house tonite for my Mil's birthday. We had a honkey cook.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Honkeys don't be knowin hibachi


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ida axed fur half price


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Is that racist?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

What kinda deal you givin me on a unit.. Lagrange Dave?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 9, 2015)

Whud I miss?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

He couldn't do the volcano or the choo choo, but his food was good!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Honkey Jap food lol


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 9, 2015)

Omly 60 kmora.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> He couldn't do the volcano or the choo choo, but his food was good!



As long as it ate good


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> He couldn't do the volcano or the choo choo, but his food was good!



Ida only paid a 1/4.. No tip


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

I want Japense food now


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Yum yum sauce!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Ho so you wanta japanesea steaka haaaa  you are in ruck rarry isa cookin tūnīta


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 9, 2015)

I like ginger........................and mary ann


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Put in a attic fan oops, I did that at my old house and it improve the a/c performance and lowered my power bill.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> He couldn't do the volcano or the choo choo, but his food was good!



Did he at least do the yarn in a bottle deal? That always gets my daughter. Lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've been practicing my turkey calls. Wife is going ballistic so i must be doing it right!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Power puff girls 

Mojo Jo jo


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Put in a attic fan oops, I did that at my old house and it improve the a/c performance and lowered my power bill.



I ain't got no screens


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Carp


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Ho so you wanta japanesea steaka haaaa  you are in ruck rarry isa cookin tūnīta



Roring!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

Had hot beer too and I still give em a $20 tip. I'm a sucka!


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I ain't got no screens



Not a whole house fan, an attic fan. An attic fan cools the attic, a whole house fan cools the house.

http://www.airscapefans.com/learn-about/whole-house-vs-attic-fans.php


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

He did catch his hand on fire! That was kinda cool.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nutnut= Baller


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Good carp flop took ooops


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 9, 2015)

ror


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Not a whole house fan, an attic fan. An attic fan cools the attic, a whole house fan cools the house.
> 
> http://www.airscapefans.com/learn-about/whole-house-vs-attic-fans.php




I read ya.. I'll look into that.. Thanks


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

If you keep the attic space cooler the a/c is more efficient, also it helps keep the heat off the house too. Best $130 I spent on my old house since it had an undersized a/c system.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hope you do as good a job as mag did today mt. Counting on you tomorrow.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I gots ta go ta bed.. Seed y'all tamorrow


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Roring too


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Night ooops


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2015)

oops really needs some screens. Be one with nature and whatnot.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2015)

Ror-ing.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2015)

I am not a fan of Attics.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Hope you do as good a job as mag did today mt. Counting on you tomorrow.



Werd


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nite ooops!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Attica Attica attica


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Nite oops


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lock her down!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 9, 2015)

Last post!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

i know people who know people in Attica


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

Bam  last flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

My first ever


----------



## bigelow (Apr 9, 2015)

See Yall in the next Juan


----------

